# Amf jet pilot



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Any one heard of a Amf jet pilot bike?


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 21, 2015)

Here's an earlier post on it.....I believe they were MFG during the early to late '60's
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53540-AMF-Roadmaster-Jet-Pilot


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Jet pilot*

ad says AMF jet pilot

This is for sale near me $40.00


----------

